# Port A Tarpooon



## bartfromcorpus (Oct 29, 2008)

south jetty 6:30 pm til dark

10 wt, solid black toad, 2/0


----------



## Armada_4x4 (Jul 11, 2008)

NICE!!!!


----------



## Jake Reaves (Oct 1, 2004)

Nice Fish...Did you see quite a few fish that evening?


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

Great job, Bart. I bet that was a blast!


----------



## bartfromcorpus (Oct 29, 2008)

Jake Reaves said:


> Nice Fish...Did you see quite a few fish that evening?


friggin' everywhere - but only about 2/3rds the way down and beyond - saw 1st fish around 2:45 and casted everything i had at them - including floating and sinking lines - at 6:45'ish they went berserk

i went 2 for 3


----------



## onthereel (Jun 1, 2009)

Great fish! Makes me feel silly for reading about tarpon fishing in everyone else's part of the world...daydreaming of hooking up with a tarpon on the fly in some far away place...then.........BANG! A dose of good 'ol Texas reality! 

Nice work...it really pays to hang in there and keep shooting the line even when they appear uninterested.


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

So how'd you get that lil sucker over those rocks...thought so!


----------



## bartfromcorpus (Oct 29, 2008)

jumped down on a rock below the ledge


----------



## texasflycaster (Jun 16, 2009)

SWEET! Figures they would keep you waiting all day.


----------



## idlethru (Oct 11, 2007)

nice catch! congrats


----------

